# Being knocked for voiceing your disappointment



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I’m not the best person at times to try and say what I mean in the right words without it sounding wrong and now I feel will be an example – 

‘Over the last few weeks, I’ve saw a number of threads now where some members have voiced their disappointed of lack of response off trade dealers or voiced concern of a product quality etc. For the person writing the thread to be knocked down by other members for highlighting it ’

I understand that trade dealers should have chance to put right their concerns but also at same time , I feel any member should be able to voice their concerns.

Especially when they have made attempts to contact the trade dealer and they have not had any response.

I don’t think it’s fair that some members seem to think that no one should be putting a thread that knocks the action of a trade dealer and highlighting it.
If a trade dealer is poor to respond to query or if a product is of poor quality, I feel that any member should be able to highlight it so other members can be aware of it. 

Just because the member is highlighting a concern it does not mean they are doing it to give a trade dealer a bad name, they just want to highlight it.

If at work for me there is a problem? I want to know about it so I can make sure any problems or concerns are dealt with and resolved. I don’t hide my head under the sand and take no notice. 

I know this post may upset some members, but I feel it needed to be said. 

If anyone can word it better? Please feel free. 
Sorry


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm all for it. It's like this, if someone says something and it turns out to be utter rubbish, they will be found out quickly. If they have a valid point, I want to know so I can perhaps avoid said issues. 

I DO understand that some people come on here, haven't e mailed or made a call, and that is silly. But others come on from abroad, have e mailed multiple times, even rang at great expense only to be slated. End of the day, the value of the item(s) should never be an issue or consideration, a customer is a customer.

The idiots will be outer quickly, to our amusement, the genuine threads should not be met with animosity IMO, but thanked for bringing it to our attention


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

always seems to be the same members sticking there 2 pence worth in as well i find..


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I completely agree with all you've said..

Although, I've tried contacting a trader recently, no reply so in my mind they don't need the business so go elsewhere. I'm not one to kick up a fuss over nowt, but opinions are opinions.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I'm all for it. It's like this, if someone says something and it turns out to be utter rubbish, they will be found out quickly. If they have a valid point, I want to know so I can perhaps avoid said issues.
> 
> I DO understand that some people come on here, haven't e mailed or made a call, and that is silly. But others come on from abroad, have e mailed multiple times, even rang at great expense only to be slated. End of the day, the value of the item(s) should never be an issue or consideration, a customer is a customer.
> 
> The idiots will be outer quickly, to our amusement, the genuine threads should not be met with animosity IMO, but thanked for bringing it to our attention


agree totally, i'm 100% for feedback - good or bad.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above really everyone should be able to voice their concerns. I wouldn't let it bother you though it's the same with wax etc,if some people don't agree with what the masses try to dictate then sometimes people tend to call them haters because they don't follow the crowd


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I think some may stick up for the DW traders as they do sponsor this site and also they give quite a bit away so when someone says they are c*** it comes as a shock and people feel the need to make sure that that particular trader doesn't get ditched by possible customers.

I understand exactly what your saying and not saying your wrong.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

End of the day, vote with your feet. If you feel under appreciated then you will get that product elsewhere most of the time. I buy from but a few traders now, still try others occasionally, used elite car care near Christmas and was very happy, so will use them again, but at the same time know who I won't use again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The problem is people usually ever post about a company when they have something to complain about. 

All you read is negative and by reading a site that concentrates on one brand or indeed one hobby or service, you are going to get a lot of negative posts in one place. 

When you read half the complaints the complainers have often blown the actual problem out of complete proportion. 

Earlier on today we had someone making a song and dance about postage charges for small items. 

The price is clearly displayed and in no way mislead the customer. 

He didn't order it or lose any money and used another company to order. 

Next time his order might be big heavy and valuable making the seller he complained about worthwhile to use. 

However he made a critical negative thread to make the company look bad saying he wouldn't use them again. 

A bit over the top since he never even bought the item and posts like that discourage other customers. 

He could have been polite and stated fairly that postage of small items is too expensive rather than making it a huge deal.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a positive side to this. Poor quality products and poor customer service are relatively rare on here, the majority of traders offering excellent products and a top class service.

A negative post criticising a product or traders service would quite possibly go unnoticed if it wasn't for the kind of replies mentioned, whether they be right or wrong it keeps that bad press on the front page longer and attracts the attention of many. Savvy consumers can work out for themselves whether in the knowledge of a negative experience if they would want to deal with the trader in question.

I certainly have noticed two traders in particular that come in for criticism on more than the odd occasion and although there are those that say they are "top blokes" or "normally" offer a great service, I think twice about using them.

If you have a legitimate complaint, don't worry what others may think or say, go ahead and post.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

feedback is feedback, good or bad. Those who look after their customers for even smaller items will always get their custom. If someone doesnt want your money, someone else will.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bottom lines
Word of mouth best form of advertising good or bad...
They say te truth hurts.
If someone as a bad experience with a company then lets hear it i would like to know. Ok if its hyfuluting BS then fair comment but if its a genuine gripe then bring them on. If the whole world took this approach instead of the namby pamby attitude then it wouldnt be in the state its in


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you got shot down for voicing your opinion on russ didnt you?

now look at the people backing you :lol:

got to love forums at times


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

I was suprised to have not got shot down for the recent thread I put up, but end of day if you have tried to resolve the problem with the trader and it still causing issues then there is no reason why you should post it on here, it helps as it gets the trader to sit up and listen !


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Agree that good and bad feedback should be allowed, thats the point of forums etc imho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

why what happend?
And responce to your post if there good enough to take your money and advertise from the internet where else better to slag them off if they have been bit of a toss*r


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh yeah knew i recognised the op's name, at the end of the day its an open forum and we are all entilted to our opinions, i've had my share of **** for saying what i think but i think i'm an honest person and try to always give honest views on products, manufacters and resellers, if my honesty is negative i'm sorry if it offends and that usually isn't my intention i'm just saying it as i see it, if you bull**** your way people will see through it as theres always someone with even more knowledge and experience
Op say what you feel, just be straight and honest, there will always be haters, but thats life i guess


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahhhhh if you were slating russ well thats different.......
Er no it aint good or bad lets hear them.
I get shot down all the time. ( mainly because i say it as i find it and soe peope dont like the direct approach) BUT at least you know were you stand with me


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree with matt but if you have noticed most of the complaints that have been posted have been from newbies


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

suspal said:


> i agree with matt but if you have noticed most of the complaints that have been posted have been from newbies


No offence but if you a newbie or seasonal member, you are a customer end of the day,

as long as you have tried to resolve the problem and its not been resolved satifactory then go ahead,

but if you lazy and cant be arsed to call or email or pm, then you will get shot down !


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

suspal said:


> i agree with matt but if you have noticed most of the complaints that have been posted have been from newbies


, I use to post pretty much the same comment. Amount of grief I got from the comment was unreal.

I had an issue from a certain trader on here. Placed an order, something went wrong. The order took ages to arrive. I didn't post the issue on the forum for a fear of getting lynched, and I *would *of got lynched, beleive me.

Bounced a few emails back and forth, the issue was more than resolved beyond my expectations.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

I have no idea what scenario your going on about so I can't pass judgement but, I agree I'd want feedback good or bad as long as the person offering feedback wasn't getting irate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> you got shot down for voicing your opinion on russ didnt you?
> 
> now look at the people backing you :lol:
> 
> got to love forums at times


slight difference between moaning about a Supporter that was simply busy with the client so could'nt answer the phone, compared to be being kept waiting weeks on end for product orders etc...


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I agree, if I had tried to resolve something to no avail then once a conclusion had been reached I would have no problem airing the issues on here, I would of course include how it had been resolved. 

Also I do find there is a bit of arrogance on here regarding newbies based on join date and post count. 

At the end of the day detailing world isn't the first and last word in detailing, just because someone doesn't post a lot or only recently joined doesn't mean they don't have a right to post an opinion. 

But hey that is life with forums in general


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

yes there are one or two traders i don't deal with but that i found out through my experiences, however talk to some other member they will tell you different, we seem to forget that we're dealing with human beings and not robots they,re not gods for heavens sake


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If he was busy he should and probably would have called back. Do have answerphone things nowerdays saying please eave name number and ill get back to you asap etc
If he jst couldnt be assed well then cant be assed to phone him for another order then. I will phone someone that does want my money.

IMO


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Saj said:


> No offence but if you a newbie or seasonal member, you are a customer end of the day,
> 
> as long as you have tried to resolve the problem and its not been resolved satifactory then go ahead,
> 
> but if you lazy and cant be arsed to call or email or pm, then you will get shot down !


this is not personnel but i think you ought to have explored all avenues before making a post your situation was resolved very quickly Saj


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

suspal said:


> this is not personnel but i think you ought to have explored all avenues before making a post your situation was resolved very quickly Saj


Yes, I emailed, phoned and PM'ed, I put the thread up of which you suggessted to facebook the company in question, then it was resolved very quickly.

If i didnt put it up, you would have not suggessted Facebook, resulting it in not being resolved as quick as it was.

I also provided updates and let everyone know how it had been handled.

Cant get any fairer then that, can i?

sorry :spam:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont apologise......
If you had a gripe and went though normal channels then fine


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some good points on this thread, one thing that does not come across as not great is when you have voiced your opinion and about bad service and then after resolved by posting it dissapears quicker than a flash. If i was a trader i would like to see that it had been resolved and kept the customer happy, you can't please every customer that is fact and most members are able to decide what seems fair and what not.
I have learned when not happy about service to wait till next day before you reply as when calmed down you might think different about your response.
I have had excellent customer service on here from nearly all i have dealt with and other companies not on the forum have provided good service as well, but i do feel for such a fair site bad feed back seems to bring out the worst in a few members, even though the OP you feel is being unreasonable don't forget £20 to one person may be alot different to another and we are all equal in this world even though it does not look like it at times.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We all comment about whether a product is good or bad or the best way to get the most out of that product, so yes we should be able to talk about bad as well as good experiences from sellers*

*provided the buyer has made effort on at least a couple of occassions from at least a couple of methods of communication be it Facebook Messages, E-mail, phone, text, snail-male, DW Private Messages, etc... and allowed an appropiate time for response and taken into account busy holidays. Basically not being a spoilt brat because your toy hasn't arrived for a day or two. 

Some people know what happens behind closed doors in these busy companies but most of us don't.

# I'd also like to suggest that the bad experiences be left up for all to read but also that a proviso is that the OP keeps the thread updated to the point of conclussion be in good or bad with the final outcome edited into the OP's first post. As there maybe a few that may not read the last post to find whether the outcome was to the buyer's satisfaction.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

one last say on the matter if a member of your family was being slaughtered in public how many people would sit back and say  ALL ?
Yes we pay for goods and service but on the whole the majority of times we are well satisfied with deals and service provided and we bad mouth the same people when things go wrong.
All i can say christmas is a period in logistics which becomes stressful beyond belife and everyone has to be rationnel


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion and thats fine , but what really boils my pi** is that the people doing the selling in this case the traders also have lives as well and things can go wrong in other peoples lives that might be a right pita for you whilst you are waiting for your new wax or whatever , On December 19th my stepmum died and because my head was all over the place worrying about the state my dad was in i forgot to do something for one of out largest customers before christmas , Our customer phoned me up and went beserk and this is what I said 

"Jason I am very sorry that my stepmum rather inconsiderately died the other night , I'm sorry that my attention has been given 100% to my father at this time and I'm sorry for not doing what I said I would do for you but I haven't had much sleep in the last few days and really I shouldn't even be here but I am and I will now do what I should have done" 

My point is that we provide our customers with damn good service and this is what they expect , Our bar is set very high and we are proud of that , But sometimes and I do mean sometimes things can go wrong for very valid reasons because I too have a life just like you do , I fully empathise with the traders because I understand that these days we are a nation of "I want it now" but sometimes things do go wrong and usually can be resolved .

The worst outcome of ANY situation is that someone dies , I don't think that's going to happen because someone never got their wax , And you always have the facility to ask for a full refund and go elsewhere if you choose .

Feedback is a very powerful tool and I for one would only shoot down someone if I'd explored ALL avenues before leaving poor feedback , I judge a company on how it resolves things when I have an experience of something going wrong , Maybe that trait comes as you age , I don't know tbh I really don't care


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R7KY D you hit the nail on the head with that quote problem is not all traders like to leave the threads for us to view how good they have dealt with it, it's a bit like reading through trip adviser and discounting the sqecky doors or late news paper and to far from airport when it state clearly 5 miles from airport,bad reviews.

Feedback is a very powerful tool and I for one would only shoot down someone if I'd explored ALL avenues before leaving poor feedback , I judge a company on how it resolves things when I have an experience of something going wrong , Maybe that trait comes as you age , I don't know tbh I really don't care


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

suspal said:


> i agree with matt but if you have noticed most of the complaints that have been posted have been from newbies


Genuine question, why does it matter if they are newbies,or have been on the forum forever?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion and thats fine , but what really boils my pi** is that the people doing the selling in this case the traders also have lives as well and things can go wrong in other peoples lives that might be a right pita for you whilst you are waiting for your new wax or whatever , On December 19th my stepmum died and because my head was all over the place worrying about the state my dad was in i forgot to do something for one of out largest customers before christmas , Our customer phoned me up and went beserk and this is what I said
> 
> "Jason I am very sorry that my stepmum rather inconsiderately died the other night , I'm sorry that my attention has been given 100% to my father at this time and I'm sorry for not doing what I said I would do for you but I haven't had much sleep in the last few days and really I shouldn't even be here but I am and I will now do what I should have done"
> 
> ...


bang on buddy :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

P4ULT said:


> Genuine question, why does it matter if they are newbies,or have been on the forum forever?


enthusiasm and not managing one's expectations my friend there's a right way to go about things and i guess it's all about life experience :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion and thats fine , but what really boils my pi** is that the people doing the selling in this case the traders also have lives as well and things can go wrong in other peoples lives that might be a right pita for you whilst you are waiting for your new wax or whatever , On December 19th my stepmum died and because my head was all over the place worrying about the state my dad was in i forgot to do something for one of out largest customers before christmas , Our customer phoned me up and went beserk and this is what I said
> 
> "Jason I am very sorry that my stepmum rather inconsiderately died the other night , I'm sorry that my attention has been given 100% to my father at this time and I'm sorry for not doing what I said I would do for you but I haven't had much sleep in the last few days and really I shouldn't even be here but I am and I will now do what I should have done"
> 
> ...


The customers at your Macdonalds are demanding Ricky...

Couldn't resist 

Your point is valid & bet your customer understood, and although sarcastic, appreciated the circumstances.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> The customers at your Macdonalds are demanding Ricky...
> 
> Couldn't resist


:lol: I haven't laughed much in the last few days , Thanks (and no that's not sarcastic)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I absolutely hate when the fan boys come on and say oh but such n such is a top bloke. That frys my brain.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

If you do post a feedback and it goes off topic or get lots of "well they are ok with me etc...." report it to the mods who can tidy it up. This is what i ended up doing when a thread of mine got locked due to comments not relating to my feedback.

Feedback is an important part of knowing which traders are best to use.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

It so funny that if someone has had a bad experience its like they have done wrong for coming on hear and saying it. 

I've also seen so many post saying top service, thanks, and so on everyone forgets and never talks about that. 

I had a bad experience with a trader I called pmd emailed with no joy. I put a post up and everyone come out with top guy,never happened to me and so on. But it happened to me and the only way it got sorted was from the post on hear so it needs to be done sometimes. 

All feed back is good in my eyes it give people the chance to better them selfs


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing with most Newbies they are Keen........

When i first started detailing i placed a couple of small orders with one supplier on here...... On 2 consecutive what i would class as small orders they made mistakes I complained first time and fair enough eventually they sent the missing item out.. The second time i didn't bother for the sake of a £3 spray bottle........

(we are only talking say £30 orders nothing massive) BUT.... I have never ordered off them since...


After that i decided that they were a fly by night operation ive done order picking in the past so know the score... 

We got a right fing if a customer complained as it was hardly rocket science and this was in a big multi task warehouse that sold stuff in brown boxes with poxy white badly printed labels on and if goods in messed up and put the wrong stock label on or stuff in the wrong bin or shelf you was screwed....... as we couldn't open the box to check.....

At least detailing most of the stuff is consumer packaged with big writing on the bottles/ containers "Meguires 80 500 ml" is rather clear on the picking note for example rather than Row B shelf 2 item number #12344985689456 description "resistor" 



I dread to think what i ordered since those 2 messed up orderes (foam lance, DA + all the bits, Rotary and accessories, Various waxes, PTG, Flood lights, consumables and all the other paraphernalia i really darn't add it all up as im sure most on here wouldn't  

So these new customers are probably more valuable than the old stalwarts who order a few rolls of masking tape and a few pads every few months from which ever shop is 20p cheaper than the next..... 

But Keep any of them sweet and they will probably come back :doublesho 


just my 2p :buffer:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Traders here and traders out there, have to treat each customer separately with respect and will to satisfy them. When A bad time comes, like sickness, personal situation etc, can be excused. But not always. Customers will appreciate a truthful explanation when in other occasions service were nothing but great.

As for customers, its their fault buying from a reseller that already used their maximum explanations in a public space. I won't be buying from Waxamomo, CCC, Autobrite, Chemical Guys UK (few shops that came to my mind), since there the only guys with so many threads with poor customer service. Its common sense.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

andy monty said:


> One thing with most Newbies they are Keen........
> 
> When i first started detailing i placed a couple of small orders with one supplier on here...... On 2 consecutive what i would class as small orders they made mistakes I complained first time and fair enough eventually they sent the missing item out.. The second time i didn't bother for the sake of a £3 spray bottle........
> 
> ...


Totally agree. If a retailer gives good service I'll go back again and again. If they don't, I'll never go back. I've had great service from Rubbish Boy's Carnauba Wax Shop and always order my Dodo stuff from him, even though I'm based in Oz now. He posts quickly, everything is packaged well and the prices are great. Over here I use Zen Automotive Supplies. Again, never stuffed up, good pricing and free fast delivery if spending over $100 (which is pretty-well impossible not to do with Oz prices!).

On the flip side, I was quoted 40 quid just for postage for a small bottle of Tough Prep and Tough Coat from Auto Finesse! Why it costs nearly 4 times as much to send half the weight/size package compared to Rubbish Boy I'll never know. Needless to say, I won't be purchasing any Auto Finesse in the near future. Service is everything, whether you're a start-up company or part of the establishment. So long as comments made are truthful, good or bad, they should be accepted and the OP should not be abused by blinkered fan boys.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> There is a positive side to this. Poor quality products and poor customer service are relatively rare on here, the majority of traders offering excellent products and a top class service.
> 
> A negative post criticising a product or traders service would quite possibly go unnoticed if it wasn't for the kind of replies mentioned, whether they be right or wrong it keeps that bad press on the front page longer and attracts the attention of many. Savvy consumers can work out for themselves whether in the knowledge of a negative experience if they would want to deal with the trader in question.
> 
> ...


Consistency is the key, and this for me is an excellent point... the odd complaint here or there wont say much really, and as stated elsewhere, everyone has an off day. But more consistent complaints may highlight issues that one or two off days cannot account for, and seeing these consistencies allows a choice to be made.

Personally, I ignore the fan-boy mob hits that those who post a complaint that is legitimate sometimes get... its not needed, and not worth my time reading, but the complaint and how it is dealt with is important... Emphasis on the last part, as great customer service also comes down to how well issues are remedied.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I think there should be far more posts saying, "This is Sh!t" in fact my favourite thread is Most disappointing product used

There are far too many 'fanboy' posts on DW, stuff like I used 'blah' and it's so great and he's a lovely bloke and my mate, gush gush gush, I try to ignore them because they make me cringe.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a little bit of input from me as I’m a trader, although dealing in a different commodity to most of the others. 

Don’t forget that we are all (or most of us anyway) business owners and not just employees. We rely on providing a quality service and keeping customers happy, wanting to buy from us again, or quite simply our businesses won’t exist. In addition, we pay a traders fee to be here, so we want to make it work.

We take bad feedback home with us, to bed with us and worry about our reputation. I think feedback is essential, whether good or bad. Bad feedback can highlight needs in “Customer Relationship Management” and can identify problems within our businesses that perhaps we were not aware of.

However, in (probably) 90% of situations, the problems is often down to a simple misunderstanding and easily resolved.

Personally what would be nice to see is a chance for the Trader to respond to a problem before the defence/witch hunt starts. Sometimes these threads reach half a dozen pages of speculation before the trader even sees the thread! Perhaps if posters could allow this to happen and try to resist adding to a thread until the Trader has had a chance to respond? 

We are human beings at the end of the day and sometimes mistakes do happen. When they do, we want to put them right and protect the good name of our businesses. 

Also being small businesses, as mentioned earlier in the thread, when a family crisis happens, we haven’t got an office of 50+ staff to cover us if we need a few days off to look after our families. We try the best we can, get cover where we can and ask people to bear with us, but we may not want to broadcast our personal family situations on the internet. 

What I am trying to say is we (and I’m sure every trader on here) value the custom of DW and want to provide the best service we can at all times. If we don’t fulfil that for any reason, let us know and give us the opportunity to try and sort things out.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Total agreement with Shiny - on another related note there are a lot of "praise" posts which I have nothing against if a company has provided a service that is exceptional or worth commenting on then by all means tell the world.
However a business being singled out and praised because it sent an order out on time or in line with its delivery guidelines is just what should be expected not necessarily such an amazing service that everyone has to read about it.

If I call for a takeaway and they tell me it will arrive within 45 minutes and that I am paying a delivery charge fine.

When exactly what I ordered arrives within 45 minutes the happy days - it is the service I expected - not one I need to shout to the world about.

Sometimes the basic expectations of good service often laid out by the company being bought from is hyped up into some superhuman feat of commercial wonderment when without oversimplifying it - they took a product(s) from their stock - packaged it up and sent it out on time whilst receiveing payment for it. Amazing indeed lol

Again all for shouting about exceptional service but not so much for creating a hype around basic service that meets expectations set by the company.
And if a company does not meet the expectations that they set regardless of size or industry a customer is entitled to talk about it in any way he or she decides.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

It's the same as tipping in a restaurant....I'll never give a tip just because the food arrives in a timely manner and is precisely what I ordered; it's the EXCEPTIONAL service which gets my waiter the tip.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

i had a situation were i asked a trader advice via pm and email on some pads got no answer 2 weeks later i had an email but that was too late id spent £100 ish with someone else who wanted the sale and gave me the answers i wanted. but now id not use the first trader again based on that. 

even though they have some great products


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> i had a situation were i asked a trader advice via pm and email on some pads got no answer 2 weeks later i had an email but that was too late id spent £100 ish with someone else who wanted the sale and gave me the answers i wanted. but now id not use the first trader again based on that.
> 
> even though they have some great products


Quite right and why should you - once bitten etc.

It is your right as a customer to use whomever you please and decide not to use a company or companies ever again if you so choose without answering to a rescue party :thumb:


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Some very good points on here and its been a very good discussion so far, And i appreciate everyone gets dissapointed and there should be no reason not to tell others about it, as long as you have tried to resolve the problem.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I find it strange how its always the same companies that keep cropping up as of late!!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> I find it strange how its always the same companies that keep cropping up as of late!!


i think one of which i think just got overwhelmed with orders.

its doesnt look good when someone orders over the phone and gets it next day and someone else orders weeks in advance and is forgotten about for two days?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Saj said:


> i think one of which i think just got overwhelmed with orders.
> 
> its doesnt look good when someone orders over the phone and gets it next day and someone else orders weeks in advance and is forgotten about for two days?


I think we're on about the same, I work in the family business orders are done as they come in or things would be missed there's no excuse to be honest!

On the other hand I placed an order with Auto Finesse it arrived the day after missing 1 item but it was a big order and mistakes happen I rang Sian and they had the missing item sent out that day. That's the main reason I'd stick to a supplier customer service is the key and it helps that there products are great :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

What i find most shocking,is the attitude of some companies toward potential customers.Having voiced my disapproval recently in relation to obtaining samples,and not having my emails/questions answered,what do i get......the 'fan boys' trying to give me grief,accusing me of talking rubbish,and a sarcastic response from the manufacturer....nice,thankfully there's plenty of other, decent companies to do business with.


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*This " newbies" thing! Surely it's these members that are hopefully the future big spenders? As has been said they are enthusiastic! I'm sure they are only trying to find the best supplier with the best service & price? the open complaint about a supplier is only a way to find out if other members are experiencing the same problems & what to do about it! Just my thoughts on the subject!
On a positive note: This thread is a very good reasoned approach to the issue by all members that have posted.*


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

nyrB said:


> *This " newbies" thing! Surely it's these members that are hopefully the future big spenders? As has been said they are enthusiastic! I'm sure they are only trying to find the best supplier with the best service & price? the open complaint about a supplier is only a way to find out if other members are experiencing the same problems & what to do about it! Just my thoughts on the subject!
> On a positive note: This thread is a very good reasoned approach to the issue by all members that have posted.*


That about sums it up perfectly. How are " newbees"meant to find out if they like a certain product with trying it on a panel first.
Some people get a bit blarsay about things they want to remember back a few years ( a lot in my case) to their first day"s" I remember mine i walked into a merc bay at 730am got a single speed sealy mop with a 12"lambswool head on it thown at me and told we take no prisnoners here nor do we cater for timewasters there is a black slk mop it..
I stood there like a **** looked at the car looked at the mop and asked what do i do with the angle grinder then.. The laughter that reverberated round the bay was deafening but one old boy took pity took me under his wing and worked me up from the bottom. Whe would i be now without him or his words of advice. ( which i still use to this day) ??????? now if i do get a problem i step back and ask myself how we used to get over things.
Yes sometimes i may seem sarcastic in some of my answers but then read on when the same question appears three time on one page!!!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Only had need to complain to one trader on here, but really that was his delivery agents. Instead of saying nothing like we Brits tend to do i contacted the trader. Most apologetic and genuinely greatful for my call. Received confirmation, change of delivery agent, have subsequently ordered several items since.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AllenF said:


> but one old boy took pity took me under his wing and worked me up from the bottom.


:doublesho

Sorry but couldn't help myself, apologies for ruining a sensible thread.:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You know full well what i meanhe started on the wheels and worked up to doing the roof.
But OK i get where your coming from lol.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

"fan boys"...There is a novel expression...Im surprised by some of the people that have used this quote in some of their posts.

So..Mr A has a bad experience with a trader/resller and does not use them again...Then Mr B, who lives next dooe has a good experience and uses that same trader/reseller again...Does that make him a "fan boy"?

People have different experiences with different traders for different reasons. There is 1 trader on here that I wont use again after poor experiences over a few years. But, I also have friends that would'nt use anyone else. Thats life and its their chioce.

Personally I use the products I know work or have been recommended to me and I tend to stick to just a few traders. 

I have no problem in saying on the forum if my dealings with a trader have not been up to standard, but only after Ive exhausted all other means, eg: email, phone call, Facebook, Twitter. Too many just start a thread saying my order has not turned up with no explanation on what they have done to resolve the matter.

As for products, thats a minefield. What I like to use is so different from what others use, again its down to what an individual likes to use and how they use it.

There was a thread on here a few months ago, that ran to about 6 pages, slagging off various products. The OP was slagging off 1 product that he didnt get on with, but when I questioned the Op on what he didnt like about it, what he was expectiong, etc, it got ignored and the thread degenerated into just having a go at various products for no reason.

We then come to DW itself. Its come a long way in a few short years. It was a community when it 1st started, and still is to a large degree. But its now a business as well as a community. Traders/resellers/ manufacturers/detailers pay a lot of money to be on here. Both they and DW have vested interests in keeping everything sweet. Thats not having a go at anyone. Thats business. In fact I have to admire the DW owners in what they have done with the site (hope thats not taken as a "fan boy" comment). Its what everyone who starts a project or business wants. They want to grow and succeed.

Just my opinion...Im sure many won't agree. But it would be a boring life if we were all the same.

Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No but there seems to be more and more about a certain handful of traders
A had a bad one 
B had a good one
A thinks try again has a bad one
B normally happy long time customer has a bad one

Lots of new terms coming out now
Fan boys, weekend warriors, lol what next
This is one reason i stick to one make and one make only, A i can pickit up fom a local rep (who will come to me if i need) B carries everything and some thati would ever dream of needing in stock at all times and a quick phone call the night before and its there on the van C price is always good D product is very good.
I never, have been a fan of i do the roof with this and the bonnet with that the nearside with this the offside with that this on the tyes in summer that on tyres in winter whats the fad glass cleaner of the week whats the designer brand airfreshener today.
Same product every day same routine every day same results every day.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A very good thread.

One point - do make direct contact with a trader if you have a problem - phone is best, followed by e-mail to the address given on their website.

Sending PMs, facebook posts/messages or posts in open forum, or even worse, twitter, can easily be missed for a day or two. Just hitting 'new posts' on here can generate 20 pages if thats not been done in the previous 24 hours.

Most traders are very busy running small businesses and check in multiple forums but in my case, over lunch or more usually at home in the evening.

We are all human !


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

mkv said:


> "fan boys"...There is a novel expression...Im surprised by some of the people that have used this quote in some of their posts.
> 
> So..Mr A has a bad experience with a trader/resller and does not use them again...Then Mr B, who lives next dooe has a good experience and uses that same trader/reseller again...Does that make him a "fan boy"?
> 
> ...


With all due respect you shouldn't have to facebook, twitter or even contact DW to resolve a issue with a sale from a company, Telephone or email should be more than enough.

Sometimes I think traders on here are allowed a little to much grace in terms of their poor quality service


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

What get's my goat is when a trader advertises special deals and products on this forum..

Then when there is a problem and the buyer posts on this forum, the trader says OMGz!1 why didnt you call me?

If you advertise and sell on a forum, then you should be prepared to offer service on said forum, not just moan that the person didn't call or email.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

AllenF said:


> No but there seems to be more and more about a certain handful of traders
> A had a bad one
> B had a good one
> A thinks try again has a bad one
> ...


Like that philosphy - very much the same myself - know what works and keep it simple. :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> What get's my goat is when a trader advertises special deals and products on this forum..
> 
> Then when there is a problem and the buyer posts on this forum, the trader says OMGz!1 why didnt you call me?
> 
> If you advertise and sell on a forum, then you should be prepared to offer service on said forum, not just moan that the person didn't call or email.


Again I'm not so sure, they are offering a deal to forum members but that doesn't mean THEY are forum based so I think once the order has been placed you should move to the correct stage of direct contact (phone then email) don't get me wrong I'm all for naming and shaming but I just think that the sale itself or any insuring problems should be handled on a forum it's not professional.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> I just think that the sale itself or any insuring problems should be handled on a forum it's not professional.


Then why do they have paid sections? as a "extension" to their shop fronts as it were.

Service should also be brought to this "shop front" not for other members to shoot down people complaining.

Their dealings and offers are public, why shouldn't the complaints? it shows other potential customers how the dealer deals with these things.. not just ushering it away.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

WashMitt said:


> With all due respect you shouldn't have to facebook, twitter or even contact DW to resolve a issue with a sale from a company, Telephone or email should be more than enough.
> 
> Sometimes I think traders on here are allowed a little to much grace in terms of their poor quality service


I agree, it shouldnt be needed...But, at least you can turn round to someone and say you have tried all avenues of contact. if nothing else, it gives you more ammunition when contact is made.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Seems odd that on a public forum people feel that they cannot voice their opinion?

I read the PB thread and it’s clear that the Fan boys are out in force, I personally love polished Bliss and buy 99.9% of my gear from them however I think it was fair feedback and that’s the whole point of a forum is it not?


----------

